# Millers Falls Plane Collection, Anyone?



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The price seems pretty outrageous, but it is quite an impressive collection.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw that too and thought the same thing…that was quite a while ago, so apparently the market agrees, or they have more than one MF collection available!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That's well over $200 per plane. Seems a bit high even with boxes.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

…and they will never get used again if bought. 
Not for woodworkers. 
These are not the planes you seek. Let them pass.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL! Don't worry, Douglas…. they were in no danger of being purchased by me!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

This set is nice looking, there is a block plane one too. It has come to auction several times before. Too spendy IMO.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Somebody's dreamin' or on drugs.
Wanna buy a nice #7? $300.00 will get ya one. 
Bill


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

ebay isn't the place to get that much money for them and they aren't good nuf for Christie's or Sotheby's ;-)


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice collection. Price is a little crazy though.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Crazy Way Crazy auction these planes don't even come close to these prices…I bought two last year at a flea market in great condition for 20 dollars for the two. This guy is "Plane Off His Rocker"....good luck on this one is all I have to say…BC


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I tend to disagree. If I were a collector of Miller Falls planes I would jump on it and start negotiation but then I'm not a collector, just a guy looking a for few good pre-1933 Stanley users. It's a near full set in good condition with boxes that increases the price per plane for collectors. Seems a fair starting point.

I do agree, once sold they will never see wood again. Mixed feelings on that, shame to not use them as intended but it is also important to have good examples of tools of our past preserved.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Last thing I bought that was that expensive , was a used car !
The guy says that the price is negotiable , just doesn't want to deal with low ballers.
I can't see anything about them that would make them "non-users"...they're not fancy looking at all , and to just put them on a shelf and wait for the boxes to crumble and the metal to rust would be a total terrible waste. 
I own a No.4 as a user, but beyond that,it has no outstanding features, other than being made in a nearby county quite a while ago : )
Thanks for the link ,Charlie …it was nice to see them all together.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Bubba. I still think the price is high, but what makes them worth more is the set factor, and the boxes. You really can't compare it to the prices they would sell for individually.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's the boxes, condition and extent of the collection that makes
it a high-value set. I'm not that sort of collector, but this is
pretty exceptional. Collections like this have more value on
the antique market than less focused ones. There are no inferior
pieces, for example, and the progression of sizes appears
complete.

I wouldn't buy it but some computer millionaire with a recent
interest in woodworking might. I'm curious to know what 
it eventually sells for.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ther is only two things wrong with the collection 
I wont pay that much nor can I afford it

and its not in my shop

thanks for making us drool a bit Charlie 

Dennis


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I was going to buy the set, then I realized that three of the planes don't have boxes, oh well. ;-)

Like others have mentioned, I've seen this set on ebay for a long time. He's just holding out for the right buyer, I guess.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful set of hand planes, but I think the price is a little to high.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw that on Ebay too. Did anyone placed it on the "Watch List"? What did it solld for (if it was sold)?
The planes are beautiful. I only have a Stanley $4 equal of the Millers Fall. I havie really examing the plane in detail but my general impression is that it is a good copy of the Stanleys. For some reason my planes knob appears to be plastic. ????


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

as a user of Millers, I have also drooled over the set, but at that price they better make my furniture for me. I have most of them with the exception of the #7 which I would like, and the #18c.. Its the boxes that make the set if your a collector, but boxes aint worth that kind of money.. Tis a shame that some collector will buy them and they will never feel wood again.. dam shame.. by the way, no I don't want the #7 for $300.00.. 
I can wait…


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

hhhopks,

Your tote and knob may be plastic, some of the Stanley planes made around the War years had plastic handles.

I do not know Miller planes but after looking at this set I may start to study them…they look nice. I would like to see some photos of the frogs and receivers of pre-war Millers.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

It's a nice collection, and several of the planes are quite hard to find, especially the #7 (#2 size Stanley equivilant). The #10's are equivilant to a 4 1/2 and are great smoothing planes. I have several Millers Falls planes and really like them, every bit as good or better users than the Stanleys. 
I think he may get close to what he's asking from the right collector if these were all the same type vintage, but clearly they are not. Too bad. Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Pshhh….you could get a complete set of LN for that price. Or you could get the whole shop outfitted with LV or some WR planes. Unless your a diehard fan that wont sell. Now if it were a complete BedRock in boxes that would change the game…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

obviously the person that buys this set would have no intent on using them.

I've got several Millers Falls planes and love them as well, but I haven't reached the collector status needed to bid on this set. I'd have to use them whether it decreased the value or not.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

one more note, I can't stop thinking about that remark ….. Pshhh….you could get a complete set of LN for that price.

Wouldn't that be fine!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In a perfect world, I would be to tools what Jay Leno is to car collecting.

I'd have a fully equipped shop, with every user tool I could want (hand and power), but I would also have a showroom full of eye-candy collectibles as well.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd have a fully equipped shop, with every user tool I could want (hand and power), but I would also have a showroom full of eye-candy collectibles as well.

And I'd be your friendly neighbor!!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, don't get me wrong, I think this is pretty expensive but….

As some of you have said, as a collector, it'd be a nice lot to pick up. Never underestimate the price a collector will pay for something.

Also, I think this is one of those real estate type strategies. Yes, it is priced high, but it only takes *one* buyer.

Hmm… I guess that's also similar to email scams. If you ever wonder why they keep sending them out, it's because if it works only once it may be well worth the effort. Unfortunately, it's successful way more than once.

I still don't know if I could just buy a collection like that and only look at them. I may buy a single tool or object just to look at, but a whole collection of just eye candy. I don't think I could restrain myself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I should probably buy them and get rid of all the junk I intended to restore ;-))


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bob, that's like buying furniture instead of making it. What's the fun in that?!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No fun, but I've got too many projects and my lathe still isn't set up, nor is the spot cleared and I am working tomorrow ;-(


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmm? A complete set of Bedrocks…say type 6 flat siders, with single line lever cap, excellent condition, in boxes with fractionals included? That would see some crazy bidding, make these look like a steal. Where would the winnng bid be?


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

So if it not worth what he is asking, what would be considered a fair price for a "non-collector" and/or "collector? Just curious. Rob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rob, I would say just as older planes, purchased individually and without the boxes, they are probably worth somewhere in the $750-$1,000 range.

The set factor, and having the boxes, makes them much more valuable to a collector. What is their value as a collection? Whatever someone is willing to pay. Based on the other comments, this person has been trying to sell this collection for a while, and has not found the right collector yet.

I would venture to say that , even though the Millers Falls planes are very good quality tools, if this were a similar collection of Stanley planes, it would move at that price.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Charlie, amazing the boxes would add so much perceived value to them.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The things that collectors look for can be really crazy. I like watching "Antiques Roadshow" on PBS…. you can learn a lot about that kind of stuff.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Charlie, I like watching the american pickers too, but they almost always pass right by most tools. It does give a sense of how much you need to know to do it right.

I have mixed emotions about buying a complete set. Half the fun is in the hunt. It would be like buying a dead whitetail on opening day of deer season.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

That's meat in the freezer and you still have time to hunt.

That is a nice collection, but very pricey, I'm still at the not spending more then $20 stage for planes.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The $20 stage is a good place to be if you like to restore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

One thing you learn from "Antiques Roadshow" is to be careful if you are letting long Yankee Green go to acquire a treasure )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here ya go …only $800 and they want you to pay the shipping as well ! LOL
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-NO-20-EVERLASTING-BEVEL-EDGE-8-WOOD-CHISEL-SET-ANTIQUE-VINTAGE-OLD-TOOL-/170852292273?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DUPI.GIROS%26its%3DI%252BC%252BS%26itu%3DUCI%252BUCC%26otn%3D15%26pmod%3D170853776615%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D9003863070133897851


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

But they're everlasting!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know if I could put them to use at that price , Charlie …
That would mean I would need to spend at least a couple hundred on a mallet to strike them with : )


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I wonder if he'd just sell the boxes??? They seem to be much more rare than the planes!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll just get mine, one at a time.









The box this came in was marked USPS…...


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Today is 7/19/2012.
I just came across the exact picture on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/collection-of-15-Millers-Falls-wood-bench-planes-most-w-boxes-some-quite-rare-/400265372750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d31ace44e

$3,500 or best offer. Folks, you still have the chance.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

No Buck Rogers planes? Hrumph!!


----------

